# Lounge > Computers, Consoles, and other Electronics > Video Games >  Replaced old Xbox with series x, game pass issue...

## 03ozwhip

I'm sure ive had an issue like this before but can't remember what I did. My son's Xbox died, we got him a new one for Xmas.

Now when we go onto game pass, my Xbox allows it, bit his is asking for payment. I believe I have to make his Xbox primary in order for him to download games?

If so, I can't figure it out lol if not, wtf do I do?

----------


## GenerationX

Haven't done it in a while, but this is how I used to: https://support.xbox.com/en-CA/help/...e/my-home-xbox

----------


## beecue

Yup, make his your home xbox as per above as long as you haven't hit your yearly limit (5) which you most likely haven't.

----------


## 03ozwhip

Ya I knew That's what I had to do, but for future reference, I had to sign in with my account first on his Xbox, then make it home. Thanks guys.

----------

